
Ask HN: Introductory CS resources for dyslexic teenager? - wlkr
I was recently asked for advice from my brother who is considering taking the new GSCE in CS (UK, age 14-16) but has concerns over his maths ability. (I was asked because I&#x27;ve done undergrad CS). I will be recommending to him that he takes it because I know he is more than capable of understanding the material and is interested in the subject, my real concern is the style of teaching I expect him to receive. He has dyslexia and the support from the school is limited. I&#x27;ve always got on fine with books so I&#x27;ve not had much exposure to material for alternative learning styles. Does anyone have any recommendations on resources that cover introductory CS concepts without lots of reading? Essentially, basic programming, binary, hexadecimal, etc. Online resources are great but offline would be fantastic.<p>The full spec. of the GCSE for one exam board is available here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ocr.org.uk&#x2F;Images&#x2F;225975-specification-accredited-gcse-computer-science-j276.pdf [PDF, 56 (!) pages].<p>tl;dr Recommendations for introductory CS resources for 14-16 year old with dyslexia?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
Jugurtha
Hey.. Have you checked edx CS50? It looks cool.

